
How StatusPage.io Built Their MVP - yonasb
http://blog.leanstack.io/how-statuspage-io-built-their-mvp/
======
chrismorgan
The content is great, but I couldn't avoid cringing when the core _tenants_
were mentioned. The word that was meant there is _tenets_.

~~~
300bps
In fairness, the interview states, "We sat down with Scott Klein..." I'm
thinking it's possible that the interview was conducted verbally and it was a
simple typo from the transcriber.

------
yanivs
really nice job. simple, affordable and needed solution.

------
joeblau
Wow that's a great idea. Great execution as well.

------
anderspetersson
Good read, thanks!

